# Cheese Treat for Pigeon?



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi;

I happened to see a post by a member who gives his pigeon dried cheddar cheese for a treat, and the bird loves it.

I'm still looking for some kind of training treat - Willie apparently doesn't do the peanut thing.

Does anyone else give cheese? What kind? I asked my vet, and he didn't think it would be harmful as an occasional treat.

I have an Excalibur dehydrator, and I've been thinking of drying cheddar cheese for bread recipes; drying greatly intensifies the flavor, and sort of stabilizes the cheese for baking. I'm wondering if it would be nice for Willie, if he likes it. (Willie is a rescued homing pigeon that I'm greatly hoping will become a pet. But he needs training, and so far peanuts have no effect on him.)

Thanks,
Aggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I know the member you're referring to. I've never given my birds cheese, but I do have about 100......not one...........LOL
I doubt it would "hurt" them in very small amounts, given sparingly. Doesn't seem to bother Rallows babies. 
And, by the way, I've been mostly popping in and out the last few days, but have followed the other thread too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons don't have the enzymes to digest lactose, so they can only tolerate lactose in very small amounts. This is why they shouldn't be fed milk. However, cheese is low in lactose and is recommended by the RSPB as a good source of calcium for birds.

Cynthia


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Cynthia - you are *SUCH* a wealth of information!!!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

im sure a wee bit cheese is ok,id cut it into tiny bits 1st


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

My dad used to feed the crusty part of Gouda cheese to our pigeons, he would cut it up in small pieces, they loved it. 

They only get it once in awhile, I never saw any negative effects.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone.

I was slightly concerned, because I knew about the lactose issue - I've always fed my wild babies moistened cat chow; and it was important that it was not KITTEN chow, since that contains dairy.

Well, onward and upward. Maybe ornery Willie will now find *something* in his new world that he doesn't turn his nose up at!

-Aggie


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

some of ours used to be fussy about corn!they would toss it up in the air and leave it till everything else was gone,then it was a case of "needs must"


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Powered Milk,whey,enzymes*

*Well I have used powered milk and whey for years. Whey is a by product of cheese making. I also feed my birds digestive emzymes one of which is lipase which brakes down milk sugars.I have not seen any ill effects in my birds.*GEORGE


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

*Wow, he's taking things from my hand!*

I don't know what did it - the cheese? But suddenly he's taking things from my hand. Not eating them, but picking them up and throwing them down.

The cheese is the only new thing today. I wonder if he's interested in the color?

He picked up three pieces of cheese, and a piece of peanut, and tasted them and threw them down. This is the most progress in over a week of trying to tame him.

Do you think the cheese looks like corn to him? Do you think he'd eat a thawed frozen pea or kernal of corn? I'm trying to think of colorful things. Carrot?

I'm amazed that he'll take something from my hand tonight; but THIS bird could just be encouraging me to let down my guard at cage-cleaning time ;-)

-A.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it is Like Giving a Dog ice Cream, Does not Hurt Normally, BUT why?
Use Safflower, Thistle, Bread Crumbs...or Something else as Treats. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> I think it is Like Giving a Dog ice Cream, Does not Hurt Normally, BUT why?
> Use Safflower, Thistle, Bread Crumbs...or Something else as Treats. Dave


The same reason we eat a piece of chocolate cake instead of a bowl of veggies.........it's GOOD!! LOL


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, We are not Pigeons...Oh My God! He said that! LOL!
To Keep their Health, Everything they eat must Serve a purpose.
And not take a chance of Messing up the Natural Flora/Fauna in the Gut.
JMHO... Dave P.S. Whey... Ect. is NOT Like A Chunk of Cheese.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Well, We are not Pigeons...Oh My God! He said that! LOL!
> To Keep their Health, Everything they eat must Serve a purpose.
> And not take a chance of Messing up the Natural Flora/Fauna in the Gut.
> JMHO... Dave P.S. Whey... Ect. is NOT Like A Chunk of Cheese.


Not a CHUNK of cheese......Lord have mercy.........LOL
A tiny little bit bout half the size of a pea..........AND, this is a pet. Not flying, racing, showing, raising babies, etc......it just wants to live a decent life. 
It's owner doesn't want it back or couldn't be "found", so for the rest of it's life, it will never be the life it once knew. It will be a "pet".....what the heck.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

*Two steps forward, One step back...*

Well, after further experimentation tonight, we discovered that it's safflower and sunflower that he craves. A couple of hours ago, he started eating from my hand, and has done it repeatedly over the evening. He eats specifically the safflower and sunflower, and trashes the rest.

I didn't think of these as a "treat" because they're already in his feed. But then I studied his crock, and noticed that all of those bits had been eaten up!

However, the cage-cleaning went very badly tonight - he escaped again. He knows where the window is, and got himself tangled in the closed Venetian blind. My husband untangled him, and he flew to my side of the room, where I caught him.

There doesn't seem to be any injury, though the side that got caught has a little lump in the top of the wing - hopefully just ruffled feathers. It doesn't seem to bother him when I touch it.

This bird is weird - he doesn't seem to mind me stroking his head and back and neck; sometimes he'll almost go into that sleepy-eye stage; and now he'll eat from my hand, if I have interesting treats. But whenever I try to pick him up and swap him into another cage, he does his best to wiggle away, find a free space, whatever - and head for the window and escape. I guess he just wants to fly outside.

Back to the drawing board; but I'm thrilled that he'll eat from my hand now.

Thanks to everyone for your advice and comments.

Best,
Aggie


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

if hes new to you its case of sussing each other out,keep talking to him and offering him things he likes,hell soon realise whats what,pigeons are smart birds


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes; and I guess a week isn't very long to expect him to have tamed. I'm impatient, but only because I want him to be happy.

LuckyT mentioned thistle - I didn't know pigeons ate that; so there's another idea.

Now I'm wondering what I'm going to do with 2 pounds of raw Spanish peanuts.
Kung Pao?

-Aggie


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! Aggie! Squirrels!  They seem to need to get used to the Thistle, but once mine did, they loved it. I used it when i was racing also. Dave


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I'll try the thistle, then.

I kinda like squirrels; but I like to feed them on the ground.

We live way up in the sky, with a little balcony; and the balcony door opens in; and the squirrels are bold and bad. I'm not going there 

These raw Spanish peanuts taste like grass, to me; but if you oil them up and salt them a little, and then roast them in the oven - you can use them in recipes.

I'm going to wait a while, though, to see if Willie develops a taste for them. He surprises me every day.

-Aggie


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Hi;
> 
> I happened to see a post by a member who gives his pigeon dried cheddar cheese for a treat, and the bird loves it.
> 
> ...


Why give chesse to a pigeon? Is that like giving pizza to a hamster.The whole discussion is mute.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Aggie,
It seems as though the consensus is that a 'small' piece of cheese now and then won't do any harm. 
It wouldn't be something that is part of Willie's daily diet. 
If he enjoys a treat in the form of a small piece of cheese, then more power to him. 

Your question was/is certainly worthy of be discussed. 

Cindy


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Aggie,
> It seems as though the consensus is that a 'small' piece of cheese now and then won't do any harm.
> It wouldn't be something that is part of Willie's daily diet.
> If he enjoys a treat in the form of a small piece of cheese, then more power to him.
> ...


I never even think of giving cheese to my bird's. Flax, safflower, yes. Cheese is not a natural feed to our bird's.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> I never even think of giving cheese to my bird's. Flax, safflower, yes. Cheese is not a natural feed to our bird's.


And I'm sure I will be ignored again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh Brummie...my vet friend gives cheese to her hen pigeons all the time and they do just fine but I can sure understand why you are concerned because cheese doesn't grow on trees.
OK I'm going to go watch Ghost Whisperer now.

Please don't think any of us ignore you.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> Oh Brummie...my vet friend gives cheese to her hen pigeons all the time and they do just fine but I can sure understand why you are concerned because cheese doesn't grow on trees.
> OK I'm going to go watch Ghost Whisperer now.
> 
> Please don't think any of us ignore you.


Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Ignorance is bliss.


Opinion.My opinion You act like I should not have one ,


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Opinion.My opinion You act like I should not have one ,


Give them cheese, give them cake. I am not debating your intention's. I am debating how good that is for a pigeon


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Brummie said:


> Give them cheese, give them cake. I am not debating your intention's. I am debating how good that is for a pigeon


Lighten up...I'm just teasing you a little bit.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Give them cheese, give them cake. I am not debating your intention's. I am debating how good that is for a pigeon


And nobody out there with a spine will agree with me?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> And nobody out there with a spine will agree with me?


I smile, I smile. it's l kinda funny.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...Have you been visiting with Sir Coors...or Herr Lowenbrow, Brummie?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> LOL...Have you been visiting with Sir Coors...or Herr Lowenbrow, Brummie?


No.I spoke to my Mom in England.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> LOL...Have you been visiting with Sir Coors...or Herr Lowenbrow, Brummie?


Is that a compliment?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Brummie said:


> Is that a compliment?


That's a long word.But I think I do my best.


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> LOL...Have you been visiting with Sir Coors...or Herr Lowenbrow, Brummie?


You so funny


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> LOL...Have you been visiting with Sir Coors...or Herr Lowenbrow, Brummie?


I do not understand you?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

Charis said:


> Lighten up...I'm just teasing you a little bit.


I know...Guess I have to make this message...Is this Okay?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Brummie said:


> And nobody out there with a spine will agree with me?


Well, I would probably agree with you, but according to all these others, I'd be wrong. I wouldn't have thought that it would be good for them either. Most are saying that if you just give a little. Well then, how good can it be?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Brummie said:


> *Why give chesse to a pigeon?* Is that like giving pizza to a hamster.*The whole discussion is mute*.


You may not agree with others. But to say the whole discussion is mute _because_ you don't agree is inane. 



Brummie said:


> *I never even think of giving cheese to my bird's.* Flax, safflower, yes. Cheese is not a natural feed to our bird's.


And that's fine. 



Brummie said:


> Give them cheese, give them cake. I am not debating your intention's. *I am debating how good that is for a pigeon*


Again, everyone has their own opinion. 



Brummie said:


> *And nobody out there with a spine will agree with me?*


For the life of me, I don't know why you feel this kind of statement should have even been made.  
It shouldn't have, actually. 
You don't agree with others? Others many not agree with you. That's fine. But there is no need to resort to comments like that.

We ALL know how you feel about giving a pigeon a little piece of cheese now and then. No need to dwell on it.

Cindy


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

Well, I think that as Brummie originally meant to say, the question doesn't matter, at least in this instance: Willie doesn't like cheese.

So! Isn't it nice we're having weather?

-Aggie


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Aggie said:


> Well, I think that as Brummie originally meant to say, the question doesn't matter, at least in this instance: Willie doesn't like cheese.
> 
> So! Isn't it nice we're having weather?
> 
> -Aggie


SUPERB weather!! Bout' time!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Aggie said:


> Well, I think that as Brummie originally meant to say, the question doesn't matter, at least in this instance: Willie doesn't like cheese.
> 
> So! Isn't it nice we're having weather?
> 
> -Aggie


What a HOOT! ROFL.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Aggie said:


> Well, I think that as Brummie originally meant to say, the question doesn't matter, at least in this instance:
> 
> * *Willie doesn't like cheese.*
> 
> ...


* Well, there ya go. 
If you hadn't tried, you never would have known. 
I'm glad you at least gave it a go. 

** 
Yes! In deed it is, at least here in the Southwestern US.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well said, Cindy!

Aggie is hoping to "train" Willie to settle down.

Willie has a mind of his/her own.

Aggie is going to keep Willie.

How to help in the "pet" process?

We all know pigeons have their own personalities. Some are lovers, some are not and some become lovers. 

My Mr. Squeaks has a mind of his own, yet, in mate mode (I'm his mate), he can be _very_ lovable.

There are two treats he and my other pijies love: Safflower and *hemp* seeds. 

They really loooove that hemp! Put _that_ in your pipe and smoke it! (metaphorically speaking) 

No experienced member on this site would advocate something harmful to pigeons. 

A "treat," by definition, is not a daily diet but usually used _sparingly_ to acheive a goal or to train or for love.

And, that's my input...

Please keep us updated, Aggie...I sure want to see how Willie progresses, grows and learns!

From our home to yours, Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Aggie (Apr 10, 2009)

*Thanks to all; and feed question*

Thanks to everyone for your advice. I've now bought thistle (Nyjer is thistle, right?) and a good loaf of whole-wheat many-grain bread. His Highness hasn't yet indicated whether he deems these good treats.

I've seen that Foy's has hemp seed. Maybe I'll try it later, but for now the safflower seems to be a sure thing. He'll take that from my hand every time.

Foy's also has pigeon mix, which I think I'm more confident using until I learn more and develop my own. But they have a mix with corn, and one without corn. What's the deal with corn?
Is it more for performance/flying birds, who need more calories?

Willie has so far only flown for a few moments during the past week; and that's only been when he's escaped. I'm not sure how long it will be before I can let him fly in his room and reliably get him back. He's still mad for the window  I have to keep a towel over his cage, hiding his view of the window; even if the blind is down, if he can see the window he'll start flapping and climbing his cage, trying to get to it. So, he's not getting a lot of exercise right now.

Maybe he doesn't need the most high-test feed?

Thanks very much,

Aggie


----------

